#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  First trip to cambodia

## bbigman21

I have a couple months before I go Back to the states. And getting a little bored with Thailand. So I would like to try Cambodia. I would like advice on inexpensive but safe places to stay. And the low down on the bar scene. Best places for women.
Goodlooking women.
 :sexy:

----------


## adzt1

^ you'll struggle to find good looking women in Cambodia .
always worth a hunt though,
PP is the place but its a shithole,
western bars are cheap for food though.
I never found girls  in siem or there is always sinokville.

----------


## adzt1

safest places to stay in pp is by the river not near the old market.
get a driver at the airport, I've a friend with a taxi or another with a tuk tuk, known them both for 6+ yrs,
will pick up and stay wiv u till the early hours , 
plus once u have a driver he doubles as a bodyguard, u know shoo's  off the riff raff n  stuff.

----------


## Mr Orange

I wouldn't bother going at all,  you appear to be an unprepared whoremonger.

----------


## bbigman21

> I wouldn't bother going at all,  you appear to be an unprepared whoremonger.


And why would that be? Unprepared that is? I thought that is what I was trying to do.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Taxi to st 104. 

Stay at pickled parrot, loads of bars on that st.

Afternoons in the FCC  Club on the river. Red wine and bites watching the world go by.

St 136 at night if your a bit of a party animal but keep an eye open.

Don't go wandering down dark ally's late at night.

Enjoy but remember its not Bangkok. :bananaman:

----------


## khmen

> ^ you'll struggle to find good looking women in Cambodia . always worth a hunt though, PP is the place but its a shithole, western bars are cheap for food though. I never found girls in siem or there is always sinokville.





> safest places to stay in pp is by the river not near the old market. get a driver at the airport, I've a friend with a taxi or another with a tuk tuk, known them both for 6+ yrs, will pick up and stay wiv u till the early hours , plus once u have a driver he doubles as a bodyguard, u know shoo's off the riff raff n stuff. __________________


Anywhere in downtown PP is as safe as anywhere else, Riverside is no 'safer' than the area around the Old market. In fact, Riverside attracts the worst of the touts and rip-off tuk tuks so I'd recommend staying elsewhere to save getting hassled. St172 or nearby is a decent area to stay in.

You say PP is a shithole, you don't like the 'riff-raff', the women are ugly, yet you then say you've been going there for 6+ years. Why? Its a conservative developing country, what do you expect?  Pattaya?

If you have been going for 6+years you must be pretty daft to think a tuk tuk driver is going to act as a bodyguard for you, they don't get paid enough. The fact you feel you need a 'bodyguard' and feel PP is unsafe away from Riverside, that you don't know about the numerous higer class brothels with stunning viets/khmers/chinese and that you couldn't find a woman in SR says to me you aint got a clue mate.

There are some beautiful women in Cambodia, but they tend to not wish to sell their fanny to cheap sex tourists. If you hang around cheap, low-class dives you'll find cheap, low-class women.

----------


## bbigman21

^ hey mate! So tell me these high class places and some umm fee's.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Taxi to st 104. 
> 
> Stay at pickled parrot, loads of bars on that st.
> 
> Afternoons in the FCC  Club on the river. Red wine and bites watching the world go by.
> 
> St 136 at night if your a bit of a party animal but keep an eye open.
> 
> Don't go wandering down dark ally's late at night.
> ...


What he said.

I'd also try and get a couple of friends to join you as sitting in a bar alone is a bit sad.

----------


## bbigman21

Thanks getting a friend to go with. He has not neen there either. He is tired of BKK. :sexy:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> And the low down on the bar scene. Best places for women.
> Goodlooking women.


The best place for a good looking woman is on the end of your nob mate..

Cheers

----------


## WujouMao

Start the afternoon off with a beer and dinner in Sharky's. Then head off from there. Tones of bars around that area. Pick up the PP guide. A little book thats free and gives you all the sights/bars/eats in town.

----------


## khmen

> ^ hey mate! So tell me these high class places and some umm fee's.


They're not all neccesarily 'high-class', they just have nice birds cos the Asians and locals don't pay to bone munters!

They're all hidden with some sort of front, such as a massage parlour, massage in hotels, beer garden beer girls, hairdressers, karaoke parlours, restaurants etc. In many of the hotels they have fish bowls. They're literally everywhere but you won't notice most of the time.

You're best to ask around about fishbowl massages when you get there as you're not likely to just come across them as a short term tourist, and they come and go allthe time so my info may be out of date. Look up Heaven hotel, Paris hotel, Casa hotel, Bun Pav hotel . Check out some beer gardens, some lovely women and cheap beer, but easier if you speak the lingo...they come and sit with you at your table and you can agree to meet them after work.

Failing that, for western orientated places, 136,104 and 51 are where the main concentration of hostess bars are. For freelance bars, Sharky is good from 8pm, Martinis from 10pm, and Heart of darkness from 12pm. Riverhouse and pontoon are a bit more upmarket and attract some tasty birds.

----------


## adzt1

^^^^^^^ for a start PP is a shithole . you never see many good looking girls there . well less than Thai for sure, I did say its worth a hunt though.
always had a security  guard with an AK47 when I stayed in central, safe is it? plus if u stay riverside you can walk to many "normal" bars, I mean would u walk from central to say sharkys  after 10??

only go to pp for a visa run cos its air asias cheapest and shortest run, just for a day or 2.
yes I know you will struggle to believe  this but not all of us  are here to shag cheap Asian whores , some of us travel and take in the sights too, hence siem.
ok u mentioned high class, I doubt it, u need to be in say London, new York or say Paris for that,
your idear of high class is embarrassing !

to compare to pattaya is a laugh , is that the only place u know in Thai? . not my favorable city although it has everything u need if u don't speak or like Thai .

bodyguard was said lightly , if u have a driver u trust all the rip off tuk tuk drivers and sales kids will leave u alone, not even ask or pester  u atall .

Budget sex pest

----------


## Bettyboo

OP, I've never been to Cambodia (we'll not properly...), so I can't help you, but would you and your mate consider doing a photothread - I think it has potential.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

all this talk of bodyguards with ak47s, what a bunch of wankers, youve probably read that amit gilboa book and are having fantasies about going off the rails in pp, twats

betty i second that idea

----------


## adzt1

^^^^^ food in sharkys is naff , Fcc  bar or a few others along there inc some nice cheap( they are all cheap)french  places although it might make a difference if u was born with a silver spoon in your mouth!!

----------


## adzt1

^^ got a pic somewhere of a un truck there in 06, last time I was there was at the puncak  , I think 172 , just opposite a temple, can't remember exactly, front doors were shot out second night there, 
mind you when I 1st went there u could buy a gun or grenade at the Russian market. don't think that's open any more

----------


## sunsetter

cool, its a mad place, cambodia is nice now throughout, no need for bodyguards etc, unless your really deep in something you shouldnt be, which i doubt very much the rambo posters on here are

----------


## adzt1

^ 1st blood that's the best one.
no seriously every year I've been there its got better . last visit that was more than a turn around was 2010 so id imagine its a bit cleaner/ safer now .
still ,nothing wrong with taking in all opinions. 
have fun big fella

----------


## sunsetter

i was there early feb last year, stayed in some small towns and siem reap, just talking to the missus about the safety aspect and she said the same as me, its safe as you like, its getting better, and id say it will surpass thailand as a holiday destination in the future


i did enjoy first blood, as a kind of warm up for the deer hunter  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but would you and your mate consider doing a photothread


And check out our existing ones. I'm sure there's a few good ones.

----------


## WujouMao

> cool, its a mad place, cambodia is nice now throughout, no need for bodyguards etc, unless your really deep in something you shouldnt be, which i doubt very much the rambo posters on here are


I 1st went there in 2005 and yes, dodgy as hell. But a year later, roads were being laid. It completely changed in 2 years time. The Japanese helped build the riverside front in PP. 

No need to have a body guard. This isnt KR era ffs. Only a twat from america would dream of hiring a bodyguard. And everyone will start laughing at you, even the laid back americans in the bars. 

I was in Thailand for the rocket festival some years back. Only one loon, on his own thought to bring along a bodyguard. Never found out from what country he was from, but you can hazard a guess.  

Cambodia is safe as houses, provided you dont wander into the jungles and find yourself in a minefield.

Street 136 was my place to drink and find girls. Candy bar is open 24/7 as well is Sharkys


http://www.canbypublications.com/map...mbodia-map.htm

And pubs and clubs of PP http://www.canbypublications.com/phnompenh/ppnight.htm

Some places are heaving, and some empty as sin. Just poke your head in and see if it takes your fancy, or walk on by.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've just had a quick look back at a bunch of photos from a rugby trip I went on a few years ago. Fucking mental. If the Midget ever finds then she won't be best pleased even if it was before her tenure.

----------


## bbigman21

Certainly I will try to photo up when I go. Give a little travel log.

----------


## khmen

> ^^^^^^^ for a start PP is a shithole . you never see many good looking girls there . well less than Thai for sure, I did say its worth a hunt though.
> always had a security guard with an AK47 when I stayed in central, safe is it? plus if u stay riverside you can walk to many "normal" bars, I mean would u walk from central to say sharkys after 10??
> 
> only go to pp for a visa run cos its air asias cheapest and shortest run, just for a day or 2.
> yes I know you will struggle to believe this but not all of us are here to shag cheap Asian whores , some of us travel and take in the sights too, hence siem.
> ok u mentioned high class, I doubt it, u need to be in say London, new York or say Paris for that,
> your idear of high class is embarrassing !
> 
> to compare to pattaya is a laugh , is that the only place u know in Thai? . not my favorable city although it has everything u need if u don't speak or like Thai .
> ...


PP a shithole in comparison to where? Bangkok, London, Delhi? Again, it's a developing country, wtf do you expect? And security in central PP with AK's? Nah mate, only the police or army carry AK's nowadays. And yes, I've walked all over PP pissed out my nut in the early hours and guess what, I'm still alive! Only pussies shit it from walking about at night. Oh, and a large percentage of Thai are ethnically the same as Khmers, so you're talking shite about the women being uglier than Thais, they're the same fucking people! A lot of it probably comes down to Thais being richer and healthier and having more cash for trndy clothes and make up.

As to the rest of your post, the only bit of any value is your advice to get a reliable driver.




> got a pic somewhere of a un truck there in 06, last time I was there was at the puncak , I think 172 , just opposite a temple, can't remember exactly, front doors were shot out second night there, 
> mind you when I 1st went there u could buy a gun or grenade at the Russian market. don't think that's open any more


Funny that, as UNTAC left in the nineties mate. What year did you first visit? Guns in markets were long gone by 06. Like someone else said, I think you've been reading 'Off the Rails' too much.

----------


## khmen

> all this talk of bodyguards with ak47s, what a bunch of wankers, youve probably read that amit gilboa book and are having fantasies about going off the rails in pp, twats
> 
> betty i second that idea


There's only one twat talking about bodyguards and AK's, don't know why your saying it in the plural.

----------


## adzt1

what do I expect?  well as u say its a developing country so I expect a shithole .

a for ak you state "nowadays" . did I say nowadays meaning now?

as for I've walked everywhere  n not a pussy  u must be double ard / come from south Africa or are not worth robbing.

large percentage of thais  are ethnically  the same as Khmer ,? 
u hang around Isarn  bar girls to much, its tunneling ur vision.
even if so ish , that's not my type of bird.

bodyguard I said b4 I used lightly ( ur hanging on every word), u agree on the fact get a good driver.

 got that un pic ere but can't post attachment . its looking down from the fcc  Jan 07, 
must be stolen eh??

If u get ur money out I bet u could still buy illegal guns in Cambodia . which my point was they are easily available .

if I hang on every word what about those "high class hookers " u were on about ?  
I see no comment on that,.

yeah u know cam and the pp well M8,  thru a set of beer googles !!!

------
one man's paradise is another man's hell hole.

----------


## khmen

^Ok, can't be arsed to argue with you, different strokes and all that...

----------


## bbigman21

Appreciate everyone's input. Evryone sees things different. Just trying to get a general idea of what it is like. I have read some reviews. But nothing recent let's say 2011 or 2012.
Anyone been there recently?

----------


## adzt1

no, sorry dated info ,     ^
make sure u take your camera(not the old shit 1mega Nokia in the draw) though
and do a thread for the others.
go on bamboozle  us!!
enjoy

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Start the afternoon off with a beer and dinner in Sharky's. Then head off from there. Tones of bars around that area. Pick up the PP guide. A little book thats free and gives you all the sights/bars/eats in town.


Was just back there in Dec. and as i lived there for over 1 year, ( 2008-2009)  I do know it well as travelled over the whole country

Sharkeys doesn't have any people till after 8 pm and doesn't really get going till 10 pm.  3 good pool tables.

I usually stay at Picked parrot as well and Grahm is a great guy and good food.
You could try Flamingos as well as free airport pick up and across the street from Walkabout where u will find company 24 hours/day!!
Give Martinis a try.
Other than that
street 104, 108, 136 are full of bars.  Note Candy bar has moved from the previous corner across the street.

Walk about an Martinis are freelancers hangouts as is Sharkys, ( good mex food)

Make sure to be on the waterfront at sunset for great views and get the feeling of the city.

I love PP .
If u have a few extra days head to Sihanoukville.  Beach nowhere near like most of the beaches in Thailand but some good bars an people. Islands ( Ko Rong) are great

If u want see some pics take a look at my site; Richard Reitman Photography | Cambodia

Its a great place!!
If u have more extra time head u to Siem Reap an visit Angkor Wat

Its a safe as anywhere in Thailand ( and going by the amount of people dying here in Phuket) SAFER!!!

As far as women, I find them much nicer, better english and easier to get along wiht than Thai's .  Could be  reason why after 25 years in Thailand I have a Cambodian GF now  :-) 6 more months in Thailand and i will be moving back over there.

----------


## bbigman21

Hey Richard that is great. I have plenty time on my hands would like to explore all these places. I am very willing to give combodia  a try. I am a bit tired of Thailand. Not interested at all in the Philippines. All my friends have stopped frequenting Thailand as much and have started to go to central America.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I'd be interested in a pictorial as well. My Cambodian experience is limited to small towns in Cambodia up and down the border area across from the Aranyaprathet entry. I lived in Aranyaprathet 88-90, and crossed into Cambodia frequently as I had a French/Cambodian girlfriend at the time who had a lot of family on the Cambodian side of the border. Never did PP though.

----------


## bbigman21

If I am not to pissed I will do it day by day. The pictures I mean. Any body got the goods on the beer's the serve? I am also assuming there will be wine because the French influence.

----------


## khmen

> If I am not to pissed I will do it day by day. The pictures I mean. Any body got the goods on the beer's the serve? I am also assuming there will be wine because the French influence.


Beer is decent enough and cheap, averages about $1-$1.50 in most bars. Angkor and Anchor are the two main beers but many foreign beers are widely available. Beer Laos is sold everywhere too. You'll probably be surprised at how many hole in the walls serve draft compared to Thailand. If you go to the beer gardens I mentioned previously you can get a pitcher jug of beer, about 2 litres, for $2-3, can't get much cheaper than that!

Re wine; If you're a wine man you'll be pleasantly surprised by how cheap wine is compared to Thailand as there isn't the same extortionate import tax on it. Available even at some girly bars for $2-3 a large glass, but the best place to go is the supermarkets as they sell a pretty wide range. 

Also, if you're a spirit man there arent much cheaper places. For example, a double JD and mixer, often unmeasured but 60ml if measured, goes for $2.50-$3.
 :bananaman:

----------


## Phuketrichard

as above  $.65 happy hour drafts
Buds and Heinikens
and Beer Laos ( bottles not cans)  is a far superior beer to anything that Thailand produces!! :bananaman: 

Plenty of wine and spirits are $1.50-2.50 in all bars except Hostess bars.
Note lady drinks are usually $1 more than reg drinks and she gets the Buck

IN Sihanoukville u can get a Joint and a draft for  $1

If u all look at my pics u will see the Cambodia i saw/see.  Will not take the hours to post them and you'll have to make some effort

Note haven't seen UN half trucks like that in PP since the late 90's  But plenty of UN and NGO land cruisers, Hummers, Land Rovers and other 4WD's
 I have seen more Hummers in Phnom Penh than anywhere else i have ever been!!

My first visit's were in '88-89 BUT only to Pailin, where I was traveling under Khmer protection to purchase gems

Lots of changes since then and still lots of scars

----------


## bbigman21

I will have to go with beer lao. I used to like Bud but it will probably taste like beer water now. I am looking forward to the wine. I took a look at your pics thanks for taking the time.

----------


## muffdiver

In Phnom Penh, If you are only comfortable with english speaking environment, 1he advice on Soi 136,104, riverfront etc, are all correct. Plenty of fish in Black Cat and Shanghai (opposite to each other). I presonally prefer the karaokes and beer gardens where the most beautiful are found, but language is the biggest problem. If you don't speak Cambodian, going to these 2  options are like a chicken-duck affair. But seriously, most beautiful and beers real cheap. they can be booked out for US$50 for the night on the average and a 10-20 $ tip after is usually very appreciated.

Sihanoukville is great...but choice there limited. You'll be better off picking one up from PP and then taking the bus over with her (US$7 per head) or charter a nice camry car for usd45. then you have captive audience with your girl.

You will like Cambodia for a change, after Thailand. Still backward, the ladies are not demanding, whilst ladies drinks are appreciated, they are not pushy for it. beers, liquor and wines, much much cheaper than Thailand. Food is shit though. my 2 cents...i go there every month for a week to get rid of my thai hangover...

----------


## Jun

Been to PP 5 times since 2005 . Always had a good time many good bars . Check out st 136 corner st 49 good bar . Good place to stay is the Lone Star about 3 blocks back from the water front near the national museum . Food is cheap and good in the expat bars . Check out the Khemer restaurant on the water front near FCC selling cheap food and drinks .

----------


## bbigman21

I am really looking forward to my trip. I was hoping to be going next week. Now having problems selling stuff.

----------


## The Muffinman

> Appreciate everyone's input. Evryone sees things different. Just trying to get a general idea of what it is like. I have read some reviews. But nothing recent let's say 2011 or 2012.
> Anyone been there recently?


Yup, just returned from Phnom Penh last night.
Been there 13 times in the last 2/3 years and love the place to bits.
People are so much more friendly and genuine than in Thailand.
All this stuff about safety and needing bodyguards is pure bollocks. You'd have to wander out into some really dodgy areas to find yourself into any trouble. 
Met many great people there, mainly folks who got tired of Thailand for whatever reason and are now loving life in Cambodia.
I don't usually go there for mongering reasons but have met some absolute sweethearts. Treat these girls nice, most have had a very hard life and yet manage to be some of the kindest people that you can imagine.

----------


## bbigman21

So muffin man give me the lowdown. Where do yo go? Where do you stay? What type accommodation do they have? How much does it cost? What else do you do in Cambodia?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> ^ you'll struggle to find good looking women in Cambodia .
> always worth a hunt though,
> PP is the place but its a shithole,
> western bars are cheap for food though.
> I never found girls in siem or there is always sinokville.


 
I was in PPin 2003 & it was a shithole then so nothing has changed in 9 years.

Good luck BBM

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Muffinman

> So muffin man give me the lowdown. Where do yo go? Where do you stay? What type accommodation do they have? How much does it cost? What else do you do in Cambodia?


A lot of info has already been posted on here by other members.
Personally my favourite area in PP at night is the strip on Pasteur, plenty of bars and a couple of discos,  but other people might disagree and prefer the riverside.
Accommodation can be found anywhere from $10/15 guesthouses up to $200 5 star hotels. This week I stayed at a hotel on st154, $20 a night, it was fine for that kind of money.
Just get yourself over there, and if you have any specific questions just ask.

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by adzt1
> 
> 
> ^ you'll struggle to find good looking women in Cambodia .
> always worth a hunt though,
> PP is the place but its a shithole,
> western bars are cheap for food though.
> I never found girls in siem or there is always sinokville.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's changed at an unbelievable rate since 03-you wouldn't recognise the place.

----------


## Cujo

> So muffin man give me the lowdown. Where do yo go? Where do you stay? What type accommodation do they have? How much does it cost? What else do you do in Cambodia?


You have to post a pic of your ex first.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I am really looking forward to my trip.


So are we - you promised daily picture updates!

Why don't you try to quickly hook up with a nice Cambodian girl who can be your 'tourguide'; you can travel around, she'll speak the lingo and get local rates, know what food to try, help with cultural knowledge and interestings facts. I think that's the way to go...  :Smile:

----------


## bbigman21

> Originally Posted by bbigman21
> 
> I am really looking forward to my trip.
> 
> 
> So are we - you promised daily picture updates!
> 
> Why don't you try to quickly hook up with a nice Cambodian girl who can be your 'tourguide'; you can travel around, she'll speak the lingo and get local rates, know what food to try, help with cultural knowledge and interestings facts. I think that's the way to go...


My new policy is to never take them more than a night.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ don't be like that, mate; life is for living! There are some really lovely ladies out there ready to give you the best years of their lives.  :Smile: 

(& don't forget the daily pics)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I know a cracking lass in PP who was looking to get her claws back in me just after I get together with the Midget. She's very smart (surprisingly), fit as a butcher's dog and goes like a train.

----------

